# Match for photo, cosmopop dupe



## xraytooth (Jan 17, 2010)

After reading many reviews of Lime Crime, I was positive that I would never buy from that company...until I saw Cosmopop

I found Morange (my intro to MAC) from this post, which provides matches for Lime Crime makeup, even Cosmopop.








(In case photo expires)

It looks so amazing in this photo. Is there any dupe for it? The livejournal entry says Barry M Peachy Pink, NYX Black Label Aurora, Stargazer 101, MUFE #201 are matches, but I haven't been able to find reliable on-lip swatches.

Is there Lime Crime-free hope?


----------



## Junkie (Jan 17, 2010)

I make my own dupes of Lime Crime's lip colours with OCC Lip Tars - its not an actual lipstick, but you definately get more use and range out of them.


----------



## xraytooth (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't have any of the lip tars and I am afraid that I'd buy them and only use them once. Could I maybe melt down some of my orangest lipstick and mix it with a neutral?


----------

